# Sharing FIles between G4 and PC XP on Network



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

We are trying to share files between a Power Mac G4 with OS X 10.2 and a PC running Win XP. Both computers are connected to a router and share a printer and a DSL line with no problems. We know how to set up folders on the XP to share on the network, but don't know how to set files/folders to share on the Mac.

When we look at the Network in XP we se the shared documents on the PC, but do noy see the MAC. Nor do we see the PC on the MAC.

Help!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

OS X 10.2 didn't have the greatest support for Windows sharing. You will have to make sure that You Mac and Windows PCs are set with the same Workgroup name. On the Windows PCs, you need to setup all the accounts with passwords, and maybe even one for the Mac to login from. Then on the Mac and then in the Finer click on the menu Go, then Connect to Server... then the Browse button. The Workgroup name should be listed and when you click on it, your Windows shared folders should show. Click on it and then the connect button, then enter in the username and password and it should mount.


----------

